# Toro 826 LXE problem with wheel clutches.



## stinx (Feb 7, 2014)

Greetings, I have recently acquired a 10 year old 826 lXE. The machine is in great shape, having come from my dad who hardly used it. The issue I am having is the wheel clutches don't seem to really work. I have checked the lever/cable for the proper adjustment and both levers /cable are within spec. Anybody have any suggestions of what else it could be? Other than this issue the machine works awesome. Any help or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the form. it would have to older than 10 years to have those clutches on them. the biggest problem is that the jaw hub on the wheel wears out. that is made of steel. the clutch part is bronze. I would need more details on it. also toro discontinued those jaw hubs years ago. I know because I got one that is bad on mine. let me know MAHALO!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What is the model number on the mochine????


----------



## stinx (Feb 7, 2014)

38630 machine was purchased new in 2004


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you checked the mechanism itself ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WELL I GUESS I WAS WRONG ON THAT ONE. I AM GOING TO NEED SOME MORE INFO AND EVEN PICTURES TO SEE WHAT IS GOING ON THERE. IF YOU WANT ME TO HELP. MAHALO TRY LUBING THEM FIRST. FROM THE SOUNDS OF IS LACK OF USE. THERE MIGHT BE GREASE FITTING ON IT.


----------



## stinx (Feb 7, 2014)

Well today I cleaned and lubed the wheel clutches and while I was at it turned the governor up ,just hair as I could tell the machine wasn't quite were it needed to be. I am happy to report the wheel clutches now work perfectly and the machine is running tip top. Thanks for all the helpful suggestions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Life is good when the blower is working


----------

